# 5 days out Herts & Beds First Timers U5'8 Class



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Kept this quite throughout prep!

will post pics results on the day, currently 84kg and nearly there!

Been a great exerperience as I started dieting in January at 106.5kg with a 41 inch waist!!

Now it's 31 and getting harder by the day!

Wish me luck and ill post some pics a day before and show pics Sunday Night!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I recognise that rack and squat machine in the corner 

Good luck with the show mate :thumb:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Fcuk , u lost 20kilos lol


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah it's been tough, very greedy off season!

Ymca Watford!!! Not down there anymore, train at Eddie Abbews gym in Hemel but currently buying my own but will tell all when its signed!!!!

Watch this space.....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

mark333 said:


> Yeah it's been tough, very greedy off season!
> 
> Ymca Watford!!! Not down there anymore, train at Eddie Abbews gym in Hemel but currently buying my own but will tell all when its signed!!!!
> 
> Watch this space.....


I used to train at Watford YMCA , then moved tone abbots Langley one to be closer to home but no I go to shapers to can stop on the way home from work, looked at eddies place but was a bit too far out the way

Will keep an eye out for the updates good luck with that venture too mate


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Quick update.....

Yesterday was a pretty bad day, dieting kick in for sure cant fuction and only sleeping 2-3 hours a night!

Today has been better and my last day of keto, carb up starts tonight with some oats....... I cant wait!

Getting first coat of tan and second tomoroow so will get some pics done after and post some up as it will be the night before th show so would be good to get some feedback!

Nearly to the finish line


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Night before, still need more tan and hopefully harden up a bit


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Most muscular, bad lighting though!!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Been up early, everything packed, just need to shave any missed patches and one more coat of pro tan!

Dry off and head down to register!

Can't believe how harder I look since last night!

Gonna be a great show!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Good luck bud!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good luck bud!


Cheers dude, ill be on at around so 2-3pm so ill try post results and pics in the evening


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

shall see you down there then mate, loads of lads from my gym are competing there today. best of luck!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Good luck mate.You look fantastic.


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Looking Good & Best Of Luck!!! ... :rockon:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Wow! Any before pics?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck and looking ace!

This was my first comp and loved every minute of it, great venue and very well organised. Enjoy!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Good luck and looking ace!
> 
> This was my first comp and loved every minute of it, great venue and very well organised. Enjoy!


Is it an annual thing? I'm looking to hopefully be in a position to compete on or around this time next year if all goes to plan.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Is it an annual thing? I'm looking to hopefully be in a position to compete on or around this time next year if all goes to plan.


Yep, it's on every year. It's a great first show to do, the organisers are ace, very supportive and it's one of the best venues I've competed at. There's a thread in the shows etc section. I think the guy who posts and runs the show is Trevor chung.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Yep, it's on every year. It's a great first show to do, the organisers are ace, very supportive and it's one of the best venues I've competed at. There's a thread in the shows etc section. I think the guy who posts and runs the show is Trevor chung.


Nice one  Only twenty minutes, half hour from where I live so would be perfect. I'll look it up.

Thanks


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Is it an annual thing? I'm looking to hopefully be in a position to compete on or around this time next year if all goes to plan.


X2, plus it's not too far from me either..if by this time next year I'd be in a position to compete I'd like it to be a local show, would be perfect


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

well done mate. spotted you there, came 3rd!!

your legs are bloody huge in comparison! the winner of your class didn't deserve it, his legs were non exsistant

yeah, trevor chungs the organizer


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Had a great day, come 3rd in my class, was the biggest but just wasn't shredded enough!

Loved the stage etc so planning on staying lean and smashing the next one !!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed it and sounds like you've got the competing bug now.


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for all comments, big blow out yesterday, look better this morning lol!

Getting back to it today, clean eating, hard training!

I'm getting pics downloaded so will post a few shortly!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

This is me 6 weeks out, very behind so condition was always an issue!!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Also Trevor announced that I'll be taking over his gym in Leighton Buzzard 'Colloseum Gym'!!

There will be a big refurb and open day weekend that will be free for everybody to train, cheap supps, membership etc!

When I know dates ill post up and new thread! Everybody welcome!!!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cam93 said:


> well done mate. spotted you there, came 3rd!!
> 
> your legs are bloody huge in comparison! the winner of your class didn't deserve it, his legs were non exsistant
> 
> yeah, trevor chungs the organizer


Could you give me any feedback on my physique, would help alot!!

I think my condition let me down and I could hear the posing call outs so was a bit lost!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

This morning after loads of junk yesterday.....


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just got this, have a look and see if you can guess who won!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

mark333 said:


> Just got this, have a look and see if you can guess who won!
> View attachment 131315


The guy next to you??

The guy who is two down from you doesn't look like he is enjoying himself lol


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Guy far left


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mark333 said:


> Guy far left


Mate looked incredible fair fcking play to ya!

Do you have a link to a website or anywhere I can info on possibly entering into this comp next year?


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Mate looked incredible fair fcking play to ya!
> 
> Do you have a link to a website or anywhere I can info on possibly entering into this comp next year?


Trevor's sorting out the poster for next year so ill get it on here in the next few weeks!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Me far right......


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mark333 said:


> Trevor's sorting out the poster for next year so ill get it on here in the next few weeks!


Cheers mate! Much appreciated!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

And again far right


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

mark333 said:


> Could you give me any feedback on my physique, would help alot!!
> 
> I think my condition let me down and I could hear the posing call outs so was a bit lost!


conditioning! thats what let you down, but you already knew that. if you'd nailed conditioning or gave yourself longer you'd of won that hands down.

physique wise, you're looking great! calfs could probalty catch up abit, only because your legs are so huge!

im aiming to compete in the herts and beds in 2 years as a junior  it'll be my first show, so im focusing on adding some size from now till then!, looking to do the UKBFF juniors the same year. all depends how training and diet goes thou!

all the best to you, i'll have to come and train at collusuem some time soon!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

The guy that you said won, who was on the far left of the first picture, looks like he's never worked his legs in his life.


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cam93 said:


> conditioning! thats what let you down, but you already knew that. if you'd nailed conditioning or gave yourself longer you'd of won that hands down.
> 
> physique wise, you're looking great! calfs could probalty catch up abit, only because your legs are so huge!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, yeah you should compete great starter show!

Well when everything is all signed a post up details about open weekend!

It will be free to train all weekend loads of offers on supps/membership !

Feedback from judges was I would have walked it with four more weeks editing and need to bring upper body to match legs!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Mish said:


> The guy that you said won, who was on the far left of the first picture, looks like he's never worked his legs in his life.


5 months! Upper body was good and his condition was great!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mark333 said:


> 5 months! Upper body was good and his condition was great!


Only been training for 5 months?!


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Training legs for 5 months!


----------



## wolverine (Jan 17, 2009)

Went to the show, as I am hoping to compete next year! Fantastic day and really gets you in the mood for giving it a bash!

Mate you looked in some shape, legs were huge. I would just echo what others have said about the conditioning, as that was the deciding factor in all the categories IMO!

Keep us posted on your new gym as it would be good to pop and get some advice for next year.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WTF the winners legs are terrible? Good upper and good condition like but legs FARRRRRR behind.

Welldone mate, looked good!


----------



## a100photo (Apr 16, 2009)

Just seen you post amazing condition and transformation. Do you know if they are doing a first timers show in 2014. Want to try myself next year


----------

